# Fish ID Help Please



## Nick F. (Dec 7, 2009)

Went out tonight musky fishing at the south pool of CC and caught this, it was 24". I think it's a white bass but didn't think they got that big. Does anyone know if there are Hybrids in there?


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Nice Hybrid sir.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Im saying hybrid, only from the theory that pure stripers tend to have a more streamlined shape where as this one has a little "football" going on. Deltaoscar I'd definitely trust for a proper identification, House would another of the best to ask since those are his crack. Lol. Not sure if they stock em or not, but it's been common for years for people to transplant fish from different bodies(despite being illegal) in Ohio and all over. So being stocked means little really. I got a white bass out of a pond last summer that I know for a fact does not get stocked with white bass. 

Either way, heck of a catch man!


----------



## sicumj (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like a striper to me. Hybrids have broken lateral lines.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes thats a hybrid.... Cowan Lake also has them.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

NICE FISH!!!!!!
sherman


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Thats a striper...and I dont see the football shape one was referring to...it has a streamline shape...and no broken lateral lines liked stated...its a striper...and a very nice one at that.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Thats a striper...and I dont see the football shape one was referring to...it has a streamline shape...and no broken lateral lines liked stated...its a striper for sure...and a very nice one at that.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Shad Rap said:


> Thats a striper...and I dont see the football shape one was referring to...it has a streamline shape...and no broken lateral lines liked stated...its a striper for sure...and a very nice one at that.


...


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Why not just send it to ODNR email and ask? That's what I've done in the past explaining where I caught it and they have always responded.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I believe that fish is a Hybrid ( my opinion) Hybrids don't always have broken lines, for me the more slender shape and the darker lines are clues for a Striper.
I wonder were those fish come from, I recently caught a couple in Cowan lake.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> ...


What?..you wanna make a bet??...haha...that fish has a more slender look to it in my opinion.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

hybrid


----------



## walleye28 (May 13, 2013)

Well we can rule out white bass at least, because I think that would be a state record


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

well shad rap... youre still a loner with your striper I.D. and theres a reason for that... cuz it's a hybrid


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> well shad rap... youre still a loner with your striper I.D. and theres a reason for that... cuz it's a hybrid


Loner?..I wasnt even the first one to say it was a striper...nice try though...are you gonna take DNA from it and give us the results?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

no... gna use actual experience and decent vision. ...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

9Left said:


> no... gna use actual experience and decent vision. ...


Thats the problem...you have decent vision and I have 20/20...maybe you need new glasses?..and never doubt someones experience...you dont even know me...can we both agree that its a fish?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

ok... The chances of a actual striper coming out of Caesar's Creek are about the same chances of a blue whale coming out of Caesar's Creek


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

It's obviously a white crappie


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Hybrid


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was thinking a striped black crappie hybrid, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

STRIPER:









STRIPER:









STRIPER:









HYBRID:









HYBRID:









HYBRID:


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

All i can do is explain it to you shadrap... its up to you to understand it.... ya simply cant use the " broken or straight lines" as a positive identifier because it is inconsistent with both fish ... and ya cant use the tongue patch , as both hybrid and striper have Two. The only True identier is the body shape...can you see, in all of the striper pics.. from the top of the tail to the head of the fish, is damn near a straight line . however on the hybrid, follow the top and bottom lines starting from the tail, ya won't get very far along the body before both lines go in somewhat opposite directions ,one up one down. Thats a "football" shape. This is a consistent identifier between the fish.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hybrid Black Crappie!!!!!


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

Black stripper crappie fo sho..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok so I was 50% right...haha...I still see definitve broken lines on the hybrids you posted...not so much on the fish in question though.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lol... your killin me smalls.... that's exactly what I'm telling you, you cannot use the "lines "as a positive identifier ....

...look again…do you See the first pick of the striper that I posted? right behind the dorsal fin on the top of the fish are broken lines , yet that is a true striper ....and look at the bottom pic of a striper that I posted... just in front of the pinky of the guys right hand near the bottom of the fish ... yep, broken lines ...it is simply not a 100% consistent identifier , that is why you don't use it to distinguish between the two fish


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am out of popcorn.........


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I've caught my share of both hybrids and stripers. Look at my profile picture, that is a striper. The fish from CC is a hybrid striper. I fish lakes in other states that have both hybrids and stripers. You know immediately when you catch one or the other. CC used to be stocked with hybrid stripers but that was many years ago. I would think that the state would tell us if it were being stocked with them again.
Interesting that hybrids have been caught from Cowan. They aren't supposed to be in there. It confirms my thoughts too because I saw fish busting shad on the surface there. It was just like what I see on trophy hybrid and striper lakes. I knew it had to be hybrids!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Did someone say black stripper?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I always thought you identified hybrids, white bass, and stripers by their body size. I think true stripers are extremely easy to identify in my opinion with their long slender body. Hybrids are more football shape. 

I just finished google searching on the 2 and I've read that some guys have caught stripers that have had broken lines and hybrids that haven't had any broken lines. After all a hybrid is a mix of 2 fish which means each fish can be completely different.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

It's not a musky, so it is a "fail."


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

It's bait!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Mean Morone... yes, I have caught hybrids from Cowan... it has been about 8 years ago since i caught them, but there was no doubting what they were


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

if we could count the spines......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

stripers have 6-7 hybrids have 8-9


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't blame anyone for not being able to tell the difference between a hybrid and a striper. I've caught stripers with many broken lines and I've caught hybrids with no broken lines. The body shape usually is a good indicator, but there are times when that doesn't give you a good clue either, especially if they are small. I know about the patches on the teeth but never check because I'm usually in the middle of a good bite and want to get back in there  Coloration is a good clue, but not always. The lines on white bass are dull. Hybrids are a little darker and alittle broader. Lines are very dark and broader still on stripers. Really the only good way to tell is from experience which requires catching a lot of them. The problem with that is there just aren't many stripers here in Ohio. I've caught exactly one striper in Ohio waters. It was a small 4 lber but I knew exactly what it was as soon as I saw it.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

montagc said:


> Who cares what it is, how did it taste?


if it looked like a hybrid, felt like a hybrid, smelled like a hybrid, tasted like a hybrid, must be a hybrid. how did it taste??
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

prolly tastes like chicken...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

That's better than musky. They taste like bald eagle.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

9Left said:


> prolly tastes like chicken...


they have a chicken breast texture.......


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

You said breast...


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> You said breast...


Now I want some milk.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

deltaoscar said:


> You said breast...


well it does'''''


----------



## smithbgfsh (Jun 12, 2006)

I believe it's a hyper!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Probably taste like a Hybrid Stripe Bass 
Good luck and Good Fishing!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Fisherman 3234 said:


> Hybrid Black Crappie!!!!!


Yes, the infamous GFO/OGF BLACK CRAPPIE response! I love it.


----------



## Boxingref_rick (Feb 8, 2005)

I don't have the link - but there was a article somewhere a few years back that showed the tongue patches for each fish: Striper, White bass, or Wiper. Somebody with a masters in google-foo might be able to look it up for everybody for future reference.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Boxingref_rick said:


> I don't have the link - but there was a article somewhere a few years back that showed the tongue patches for each fish: Striper, White bass, or Wiper. Somebody with a masters in google-foo might be able to look it up for everybody for future reference.


.... they're pretty simple and straight forward tongue patches.... WB only has one patch... Hybrid and striper both have two..


----------

